# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها >  آموزش ساخت رایگان اکانت موز پرو

## 3dboy1

همان طور که می دانید سایت moz.com یکی از بهترین ابزارها، به نام ابزار Moz Pro را برای تحلیل رقبا از نظر سئو دارد، که شما با استفاده از این ابزار فوق العاده و حرفه ای می توانید رقبای تان را از نظر لینک بیلدینگ ، سئو تکنیکال و … بررسی کنید و با استفاده از اطلاعاتی که از این ابزار به دست آوردید می توانید استراتژی هایی را برای موفقیت سایت تان را در حوزه کاری خود پیاده سازی کنید.
به غیر از این شما با استفاده از اکانت موز پرو می توانید کمپین هایی را راه اندازی کنید و سایت خود را هم از نظر سئو داخلی و سئو خارجی به صورت حرفه ای تحلیل و آنالیز کنید.
اگر تا به حال به سایت موز سر زده باشید حتما می دانید که برای استفاده از ابزار Moz Pro شما باید اکانت یک ماهه آن را به قیمت ۱۷۹ دلار خریداری کنید، که خوب به هیچ عنوان صرفه اقتصادی ندارد مخصوصا برای کسب و کار های اینترنتی نوپا و سایت هایی که می خواهند با هزینه های کم کسب و کار خودشان را شروع کنند.
*ساخت اکانت Moz Pro رایگان*

اما خوشبختانه سایت ماز یک نسخه آزمایشی ۳۰ روزه برای مشتریان خود قرار داده که با استفاده از آن می توانید از تمامی خدمات پلن ۱۷۹ دلاری ابزار ماز به صورت کامل استفاده کنید.
ولی برای اینکه بتوانید از نسخه آزمایشی ابزار Moz Pro استفاده کنید باید یک کارت اعتباری بین المللی معتبر داشته باشید (مثل ویزا کارت) . البته سایت های ایرانی بسیار زیادی هم هستند که اکانت Moz Pro را با قیمت های مختلفی به فروش می رسانند. که البته مشکل استفاده از این سایت ها این است که شما برای استفاده از اکانت MOz پرو باید به صورت ماهیانه به آنها مبلغ مشخصی پرداخت کنید.
*اما شما با استفاده از این پکیج آموزشی یاد خواهید گرفت تا هر تعداد اکانت یک ماهه Moz Pro که نیاز دارید برای خود بسازید، شما حتی می توانید اکانت های Moz Pro را با قیمت های مختلف به دیگر افراد بفروشید. تمامی سایت هایی که هم اکنون اکانت Moz Pro را با قیمت های مختلف به فروش می رسانند از روش همین پکیج استفاده می کنند.*

هزینه ای که شما بابت این آموزش پرداخت می کنید حتی بسیار کمتر از هزینه یک اکانت یک ماهه Moz Pro است . البته شما با این آموزش می توانید هزاران اکانت موز پرو بسازید و حتی از همین راه برای خود کسب درآمد کنید.

*این یک فرصت استثنایی است با قیمتی فوق العاده هر زمان که نیاز داشتید برای خود و دیگران اکانت Moz Pro بسازید . یک بار هزینه کنید و برای همیشه از ابزار فوق العاده موز پرو استفاده کنید.*

*آموزش ساخت رایگان اکانت موز پرو*

----------


## mohammadhosseini1024

ممنون از توضیحاتتون ...کاملا کاربردی بود. برای خرید اکانت Moz pro هم میتونن از وبسایت های وب نسیم ، اکانت فا و آسان کارت استفاده کنند.

----------

